# IBM x3100 boot problem [pfSense]



## ozanus (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello All,
I install pfsense 1.2.2 and full update on IBM x3100 server.
I use 3 day and 4 and 5 success rebooting, dont problem.

But, now  cant rebooting , i take boot failure error which is attached.

Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by probes, defaulting to disk0:



```
panic: free: gaurd1 fail @ 0x5c1f4 from /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/loader/../../comm
on/module.c:959
-->  Press any key on the console to reboot  <--
```

It was working "AHCI" mode.
In auro bios SATA Programming Interface Modes = "AHCI" - "NATIVE" - "RAID" - "COMBINED"

I set disk mode from "AHCI" to "COMBINED"   but  error  is  same.
How we can solve  this problem. 
Thanks for relation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 22, 2009)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / pfSense.


----------

